# صناعة الديبق او مايعرف بغراء البناء والقصارة



## chem1982 (29 مارس 2012)

100 لتر ماء 
3 كيلو بولي فينيل اسيتات 
1 كيلو سي ام سي صناعي 
100 جرام ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم 
الطريقة
يوضع السي ام سي في كمية مناسبة من الماء من 100 ليتر ويترك لمدة يوم كامل حتي يذوب ثم يضاف السي ام سي الي الماء ويحرك لمدة ساعتين حتي تمام الذوبان ثم نضيف البولي ونحرك حتي تحصل علي قوام غليظ 
نضع التيتانيوم في وعاء صغير ونضف علية ليتر ماء ونحرك بواسطة خفاق بيض حتي يصبح مثل الكريمة ونضيفة الي الخلطة ونحرك جيدا حتي تمام الامتزاج


----------



## neji (31 مارس 2012)

chem1982 قال:


> 100 لتر ماء
> 3 كيلو بولي فينيل اسيتات
> 1 كيلو سي ام سي صناعي
> 100 جرام ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
هل هذه المادة لتركيب السيراميك أم تضاف للاسمنت لزيادة عزله للماء شكرا على الإجابة


----------



## chem1982 (3 أبريل 2012)

هذة التركيبة تضاف للاسمنت لتكون طبقة رقيقة تمنع الرطوبة وتزيد قوة التصاق الاسمنت بالحائط


----------



## neji (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل ممكن أخي ان تعطيني فكرة عن كمية هذه المادة المصافة الى كمية الاسمنت المخلطو شكرا على الاجابة


----------



## chem1982 (7 أبريل 2012)

النسبة المئوية 4% اي لكل 96 ك يضاف 4ك


----------



## neji (10 أبريل 2012)

chem1982 قال:


> النسبة المئوية 4% اي لكل 96 ك يضاف 4ك



شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك على الرد


----------



## arsenal4ever (12 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

هل دة الاديبوند


----------

